# some piccys of my labby



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

heres a pic of my lab buddy full of mud after a walk!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice looking dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice dog...wats wrong with its skin above his nose????

or is that normal in labs??


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nice dog...wats wrong with its skin above his nose????
> 
> or is that normal in labs??


i would say thats mud loe


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

garryd said:


> i would say thats mud loe


well im off to spec savers then for sure  sarcy 

me eyes are failing me if u see that was mud


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dog,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

yes i agree ,a lovely dog!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lovely photo...... how old is the pup.....


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. lol yes it is mud!! Hes 6month old Tory01

Can anyone tell me how you add more than one attachment?! i wanted to add more pics but it would only let me post the one!!

Thanks 
xx


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Think iv worked it out actually!! 
Heres his closeup 









Heres him lazing about on the sofa, hes so lazy!!









and finally one of the both of us, hes such a little poser!! haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> Think iv worked it out actually!!
> Heres his closeup
> 
> 
> ...


clever girl your not blond then


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

garryd said:


> clever girl your not blond then


piss off u  enuff of the blonde pops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh sorry babe  i forgot about you


good stuff


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

haha no but i used to be actually!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> haha no but i used to be actually!!


to u feel more knowledgable as a brunette? hehehe


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

No!! haha im still just as ditzy - im a blonde in disguise!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> No!! haha im still just as ditzy - im a blonde in disguise!


LOL we can never loose the origanal blondness ways  how ever hard we try


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol i know! I was born blonde so i suppose its in my genes! haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> lol i know! I was born blonde so i suppose its in my genes! haha


HEHEHE same as..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> lol i know! I was born blonde so i suppose its in my genes! haha


well you dont look very blond to me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes a lovely looking dog


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> well you dont look very blond to me


lol thats cos i dye my hair brown!  Got bored and fancied a change!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> lol thats cos i dye my hair brown!  Got bored and fancied a change!


well they say a change is better than a holiday


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

never heard that one before!lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> never heard that one before!lol


well your only 21 so shall educate ya???


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol go ahead....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> lol go ahead....


at 21 the world should be your oyster dont get married untill your 30


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> at 21 the world should be your oyster dont get married untill your 30


I dont plan on doing! lol. Plenty of things to see and do before then!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Danni21 said:


> I dont plan on doing! lol. Plenty of things to see and do before then!


two true


----------

